# Remotron heater - manual request



## KBuckley (Sep 17, 2008)

I have an early '80s heater in my boat. The model is Remotron from AB Thermotron in Sweden. It is a propane forced air heater. The company still exists but has moved on to other products. Apparently they stopped making these 20+ years ago. Does anyone have a manual they would be prepared to scan and send me? I have not been successful in tracking one down on the web.

The unit still works but it is intermittent in that it occasionally shuts off for no reason, or will not shutoff if the flame does not light. I have checked the furnace box and it is still intact and has a few more years life in it. There is a photoresistor that acts as a flame sensor and there is an over temperature switch. They are connected in series and the resistance does change depending on whether the flame sensor sees light or not but I have not yet been successful in identifying what resistance values are present when the unit is responds correctly to the signals versus when it does not. I am trying to decipher whether the sensors may be bad or the electronics. Unfortunately the electronics are epoxy potted and not likely accessible.

Thanks in advance,
Ken


----------



## John Gerard (Feb 14, 2013)

I am repairing /overhauling a recently purchased Broom30 which has a non working Remorton space heate previous owner had no interest in getting it going and there was no literature supplied with it. Am wondering if u got yours going well again . Any information including instruction manual would be appreciated.. I cannot source a plug replacement . Spec on plug is ZK 14-9-38. UK. The machine no. apparently is 30151, Another mark on the machine is SKARSHAMN r


----------



## KBuckley (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi John,
I was not able to track any information down. I ended up removing the old controller entirely and making a new one myself. I used an Arduino microcontroller. It is probably as safe as the original control module but certainly not "failsafe". I would never run it unattended or while sleeping so I view this as an interim solution.

As to the plug - I assume you mean the spark plug for the ignitor. I just cleaned and reused the existing plug. It only sparks for a short time on start up and the quality of the spark is not particularly important to function. Any plug with similar dimensions of projection into the flamebox would be fine.

What state is yours in? Once I established that the flamebox and surrounding body were still sound I was prepared to have some fun getting it going again. If there is any doubt as to the integrity of the flamebox you should remove it - it is just too dangerous.

Ken


----------



## jpbecton (Mar 18, 2013)

KBuckley said:


> Hi John,
> I was not able to track any information down. I ended up removing the old controller entirely and making a new one myself. I used an Arduino microcontroller. It is probably as safe as the original control module but certainly not "failsafe". I would never run it unattended or while sleeping so I view this as an interim solution.
> 
> As to the plug - I assume you mean the spark plug for the ignitor. I just cleaned and reused the existing plug. It only sparks for a short time on start up and the quality of the spark is not particularly important to function. Any plug with similar dimensions of projection into the flamebox would be fine.
> ...


hi ken was just wondering if you could send me details of how you made up the controller as i have the same problem as you thanks jpbecton


----------



## KBuckley (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi jpbecton, I would be happy to provide more info. Currently I am away and only have my cell phone for internet. I will send more info in a couple of weeks. (Just pm me if it takes longer than that.)

Ken


----------



## paul323 (Mar 13, 2010)

Coincidentally I have the same symptoms, and would also be interested in your fix...the weather is getting cooler, and it would be nice to have a functioning heater...


----------



## KBuckley (Sep 17, 2008)

Here is a poor quality scan of the schematic of my controller. If you send me a PM with an email address I can send you a legible version and the source code I wrote for the Arduino controller. 

Google "Arduino" to learn about the controller - a simple, cheap, open source microcontroller.

Ken


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

Don't tell your insurance company you are using one of those in a boat.


----------



## guillaume (Feb 5, 2015)

I have a '78 vintage Remotron heater that I mounted in an Alaskan camper at that time and used very little. It has been sitting since '79 and is essentially new, old stock; original box and all. All parts including thermostat and instructions if anyone is interested as a replacement or for parts.


----------



## jada (Aug 24, 2015)

hi Ken Buckly im new to this i have a REMOTRON gas heater and was reading your piece regarding the igniter. ive got the same problem and wondered if you still have a circuit diagram for the one you designed, if so could you please send a copy so that i can make a unit up, im good with me hands on but havent got a clue when it comes to electronics design thanks very much in advance ray


----------



## KBuckley (Sep 17, 2008)

Jada,

I sent you a PM with my email so I can forward a legible copy of the schematic and the code for the Arduino controller.

Ken


----------



## marky2 (Oct 10, 2016)

would be gratefull for a copy of the instructions.


----------



## ulshark (Nov 2, 2016)

If you still have these instructions or anyone on the thread has them could you email them to me please. Address is [email protected]

Many thanks.


----------



## marky2 (Oct 10, 2016)

Thanks for the offer via email.

I actually need to know if it comes with an internal solonoid type gas tap

Regards


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

You need a solenoid at the tank.


----------



## KBuckley (Sep 17, 2008)

The heater has an internal solenoid that controls the propane flow. It can be used with a timer or thermostat. 
As mitiempo says, a master solenoid for all propane flow is required at the tank as per proper gas installation.


----------



## thecube92 (Nov 25, 2017)

KBuckley said:


> The heater has an internal solenoid that controls the propane flow. It can be used with a timer or thermostat.
> As mitiempo says, a master solenoid for all propane flow is required at the tank as per proper gas installation.


I have an old remotron gas heater where the brain is dead,
Can you send me the arduino schematics on my email?
[email protected]

This is how mine look 
Thanks!









Skickat från min Pixel via Tapatalk


----------



## KBuckley (Sep 17, 2008)

Done.
Good luck with it.


----------



## Rob Jackson (Aug 7, 2018)

thecube92 said:


> I have an old remotron gas heater where the brain is dead,
> Can you send me the arduino schematics on my email?
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


Hi could I have a copy to please email is [email protected]


----------



## janaagemoen (5 mo ago)

Rob Jackson said:


> Hei, kan jeg få en kopi for å sende en e -post til [email protected]
> [/SITAT]


----------



## KBuckley (Sep 17, 2008)

Attached are both my old schematic and the text of the Arduino program. 
Use at your own risk! 
Hope they are helpful.
Cheers,
Ken


----------

